# Best Mac shop in Montréal?



## mare (Jul 23, 2002)

After the demise of BMac what do you teckon is the best Mac shop in town? My Powerbook's hard drive failed and it needs some Apple Care. I've no idea where to go. Any suggestions?

-- 
mare


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Mac 911 provides authorized Applecare service. They're in Old Montreal. www.mac911.com.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Recently bought iLife on Inso (my office is just around the corner). They were doing good business for the middle of the afternoon. It took 25 minutes to get the product and pay. Customer service was the pits. 
At the same time, as I was waiting, overheard a conversation with a salesman and a customer. Could not believe the advice I was hearing - just false... 
Still waiting for a mac store in Montreal that will treat it's customers with respect and not look at them as $ signs.

I'll add a few to the mix
http://www.evolutionconcept.com/www/index.html
and 
http://www.sigmawave.com/fre/main.aspx

Sigmawave seems to be making an effort for higher end audio/video (they are hosting a few seminars with Apple and Avid)

I'll add that Evolution Concept has two great techs - one was a senior Apple tech in Ireland before coming to Canada.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

RicktheChemist said:


> Artist.. wouldn't it be grand if the Apple store opened
> RtC


EEKKKS - god no!
I strongly believe in the retails store when it comes to Apple product.

I think that the mac community is better served by Macdocs and Carbons and stores that will offer choice and more importanly advice and service. 

I was a big fan of the Apple clones when they came out, because they seemed to push hardware innovation. I think that the removal of those licenses damaged Apple. 

I see what Apple is doing to the retailers down South and only hope that they will not do the same here - 

Inso does have a "Genius Bar" but it really looked silly and out of place. I wonder what kind of experience it is?


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

For repairs, I can vouch for Mac911. They replaced my HD last fall. No hassles, though you might want to have an idea of what you want them to put in before you head down there.

As for an Applestore in Montreal, I'm all for it. It's not as if we have any outstanding resellers here as it is.


----------



## Tait Kahray (Jan 22, 2004)

It seems this subject comes up every month or so. B Mac is sorely missed.

For those in the West Island area, Microserv is a long time Mac dealer (bought my first one from them in early 1984). 

http://microserv.ca/


----------



## Daniel911 (Mar 13, 2003)

I also mourn the passing of bMac. I used to frequent their west Island branch; the one near the Blue Bonnets race track. I've tried a few other shops since then.

The best one so far is called MacClinic. Their shop is located near downtown, at 1005 Wellington street, near the Bonaventure Autoroute.

It is a small shop, currently undergoing expansion. They sell new and used Macs, and their repairs department is very competent. Their customer service is speedy, courteous and friendly. It is far from being a glitzy boutique, but they are Apple authorized for sales and repairs. They are the best I have found so far, and I encourage you guys to give them a try...

---------
Daniel911


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

I have tried MacClinic in the past (our production office was on 995 Wellington above MacClinic) - our experiences were not positive. I can only hope they have gotten better.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

ArtistSeries said:


> I have tried mac911 in the past (our production office was on 995 Wellington above Mac911) - our experiences were not positive. I can only hope they have gotten better.


Sure it's the same place? They're now on rue de Brésoles, just around the corner from Notre Dame cathedral...and from my limited experience the service has been very good, though admittedly (and thankfully) it's been very limited.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

iMatt said:


> Sure it's the same place? ...and from my limited experience the service has been very good, though admittedly (and thankfully) it's been very limited.


Yes, very sure -
My post was corrected ^


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

ArtistSeries said:


> Yes, very sure -
> My post was corrected ^


Just in case anyone is confused, Mac Clinic and Mac 911 are two different companies.


----------



## MacBAJ (Apr 26, 2005)

*Caveat Inso*

After B-Mac closed, Inso seemed like the logical choice on the Island of Montreal. I had dealt with them in the past and had less than happy memories, but I have to admit that things went well there at first. I was dealing with Elizabeth - who was great - knowledgeable, prompt, friendly and helpful.

However, Elizabeth went on leave and it was back to Nightmare City. Three phone calls and an hour just to try and get a price for a minor item, lack of cooperation, everybody seemed to have been in the computer business for 10 minutes, etc. etc. Plus they more than once told me an item was back-ordered for weeks - nobody has it, and the SAME DAY I went and bought it at Microserv.

So, my advice is this. Your experience at Inso depends entirely on who you deal with for a rep. And if it's not Elizabeth (or Pascal), good luck.

ps I called EvolutionConcept and while I've never dealt with them, they seemed well-informed, helpful and polite.


----------



## Jesus Quintana (Apr 21, 2005)

i'm surprised no one here has mentioned Micro Boutique way up on Parc (just south of the 40, if i remember)...it's a nice setup, although i didn't find the staff super-knowledgeable.


----------



## Phil_MTL (Nov 26, 2004)

INSO is the same company operating Micro-Boutique and MBUs.


----------



## Mr. Sloth (Jun 10, 2005)

I have used a company called TechnoMInds for 3 years. They provide great service. Very quick response time and they go to site. Since they don't sell equipment, I feel I can trust their reccommendations because their is no conflict of interests, unlike many stores around town.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Hey RTC, where is it, and do they have much Mac stuff on display?


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## macuserforlife (Oct 30, 2004)

Hey Rick,

That weird location is directly across the street from my appartment. And I still haven't visited.......... I know, I know.

As for MacClinic, after their abysmal phone service I refused to even go there and give the sales staff an opportunity to do any more damage. They had three chances on the phone, that's more than it should take and they still couldn't respond to a simple enquiry about stock availability. They were rude and when confronted about it they were beligerent. Don't ya just love that I'm never wrong attitude from a saleperson.

I did drop in to the Microserv at Dorval once while I was going to the airport to meet someone. Unless you live out that way it's a ways to go but it's the first Mac shop I've been into in Montreal where I was actually approached without having to go looking for someone. On top of that the approach was both knowledgeable and courteous. I generally buy most of my stuff online but, heaven forbid, if the need for service comes up I would keep Microserv in mind. (to be honest I didn't know Evolution Concepts was a retailer or that they did services due to their weird location and very little signage.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## macuserforlife (Oct 30, 2004)

Wow, how exciting, the first eHMac flashmob! 

Of course I'll need at least three minutes notice to make the trek across the road.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## basiq (May 2, 2005)

INSO, MAC911, Mac Clinic etc.. they are all good places to go to.. (err..maybe not inso.), but these places will be extinct soon because of low margin Apple Products.

Many of us loves to buy @ low and bargain prices, many bigger retailers can undercut the smaller ones, but in the end, its the smaller retail that would give you the best and better service and the most honest opinion out there. While some of us here in ehMac knows the business side of this end (Hey RTC). Its becoming harder and harder to survive as an apple reseller in this city (Montreal).

We really need to support the smaller retailer/service more so they can survive longer and give us better service in the future.. So yeah, the People in EVOLUTION CONCEPT rox.. specially those guys in service.. that Indian and Irish fella sure are cool....


----------

